# Peephole Height



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I would like to install peepholes for both my tenants' doors but am unsure about the height. I do not wish to make the height to each tenant's height since these are tenants and leave as quickly as they come. I would like to know the standard height (or a good standard to drill at) that I can use for both doors, please.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No problem. I just did a search on Peephole height. Placing them at both heights, also allows a child or very short person to see who is at the door. Use the Peepholes that Hotels use, that they can flip back over their side, a cover that does not allow someone to attempt to look inside.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Nah, that feature's not necessary.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Solidify said:


> Nah, that feature's not necessary.


You never know. The Peepholes with the cover do not cost any more than the regular ones. Make sure you get the wide range view units.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Just get one way peepholes. No need for a flap and no one can look in.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Got 180 degrees for 5$, shuts my tenant up. She asked for it thats why.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Its basically preference. if your old lady is 4'11" you you don't want to put it at 5'


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Or would I? 😈 haha

But yah, like I said, its for an apartment, so I was trying to think of the future tenants also (middle ground)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Solidify said:


> Or would I? 😈 haha
> 
> But yah, like I said, its for an apartment, so I was trying to think of the future tenants also (middle ground)


Not everyone is going to be the same height. That is why you place two of them on the door as specified in the diagram I posted. As for range, Peepholes are pretty cheap these days. Including those with the cover.

Placing it at 5', means that somewhere down the road, a tenant may be below that height, or have to use a wheelchair or scooter to move around.


----------



## BarryP (Jun 14, 2015)

https://youtu.be/o8exxJhSEIk


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BarryP, good trick to pull on someone before they come back, and you are house sitting for them.


----------

